

Hacking Google ad-words - jdavid

Ok, so this is just passed the theory stage, but I thought I would see what others are thinking.<p>Within Google Ad-words, you can set a Max-CPC, and then google gives you a very precise estimated rank.  I am wondering if anyone is willing to own up to using this to find out how much a competitor is willing to spend to get the top spot.
======
joelrunyon
Yup. It's not just based on bid though. They calculate your positioning based
on your quality score as well.

This isn't anything _that_ new. Pretty standard fare if you've got an account
with a decent budget that wants to push out other competitors.

